# ijmuiden Ende Oktober



## theit (14. Oktober 2011)

hallo, bin neu hier und fahre mit freunden ende oktober nach nl/ijmuiden. könntet ihr mir tipps bezüglich plätzen, ködern und fischen(also was dann noch gefangen werden kann) geben? 

gibt es bessere plätze als die mole, waren das letzte mal 2007 dort, haben in 6 bis acht stunden zu viert nur 3 wbarsche gefangen, 2 zu klein einer mit 44cm...hatten mords viele hänger mussten iwann dann nochmal ins industriegebiet zum angelladen neues blei holen...

habt ihr irgendwelche montagetipps?


bitte tippstippstipps !!!!!!!


viele grüße und petri !!!


----------

